# West Bloomfield, MI - Young Sable Male



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Found this online, what beautiful dogs!
German Shepherd Dog - Bourbon~super Fun! - Large - Young - Male | West Bloomfield | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 17300916


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

His brothers Scotch and Whiskey are there too


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whiskey
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Bloomfield, MI | Whiskey~awesome!










Scotch
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Bloomfield, MI | Scotch~true love!









Bourbon
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Bloomfield, MI | Bourbon~super fun!









Lavinia
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Bloomfield, MI | Lavinia~Beautiful


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, they are all beautiful! I wonder what brought them there?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Each dog should have it's own thread posted in the correct format.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/101746-posting-non-urgent-read-first.html

Any one else think it's strange that it appears to be a whole litter?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Each dog should have it's own thread posted in the correct format.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/101746-posting-non-urgent-read-first.html
> 
> *Any one else think it's strange that it appears to be a whole litter?*


I was wondering the same thing. I wonder if the 2 year old female is the Mom? I sure hope not, that means she would have only been 1 when bred...but it has happened before  They sure are nice looking, I wonder what their pedigree is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Any one else think it's strange that it appears to be a whole litter?


That's exactly what I was thinking too. Wonder if the 2 year old is the mom.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *gsdraven*  

_Any one else think it's strange that it appears to be a whole litter?_

_"That's exactly what I was thinking too. Wonder if the 2 year old is the mom.  "_

If this group could only tell us their story! BUMP!


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw these posts too. They are being adopted out through a rescue group ALMOST HOME. I don't know anything about them though. They are beautiful dogs! I hope they find good homes.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

When I went to Almost home's adoptable animals page today they only had Whiskey listed- no scotch, bourbon, or lavinnia. Maybe three have already gone home?


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

We would be VERY interested in Whiskey, but they only adopt within a 50 mile radius of Beverly Hills, MI. And we're outside the 50 mile limit.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you tried contacting them to see if they are flexible on that rule? Otherwise maybe they will partner with a shelter closer to you and agree to transfer her there. Good Luck!


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

I think maybe I'll call them in the morning (Monday 3/5) to see if they'll work with us.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

Three phone calls, no answer and the voice mail is full. Man, they really want to adopt out these animals ---- not!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope you got a chance to take a look!


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

Nope- never could make contact with the organization. However, his listing has been removed from petfinder so I hope he found a good home. Man this trying to work with rescue agencies is almost like work!


----------

